# Missing part of a limb



## Nacho Libre (Apr 6, 2007)

My apologies if this question has been answered before, but I was wondering; if a young mantis has part of a limb missing, will it eventually grow back as it becomes an adult or is it gone forever?


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 6, 2007)

It will grow back


----------



## Nacho Libre (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 6, 2007)

Thats why i'm here  by the way what shed is he at?


----------

